# Tips and ratings not going through today ?



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

picked up a friend earlier who was gong for out patient surgery. 

When I dropped him off he said let me rate and tip you before I get out, did you end the ride. 

I ended the ride and he said, thanks and we said our goodbyes. 

Not only have I not seen his tip, not one tip or rating today 

Anyone else experiencing same ?


----------

